# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  معلومات وصور عن مدينة اغادير السياحية

## امير الصمت

*
تعتبر مدينة اكادير من اهم المدن المغربية السياحية* *و**ما  بين اللون الأخضر ذي الأريج المعطر لشجر الاحراج والصنوبر والنخيل،
 وبين  اللون الأزرق البهيج للبحر الرائق الشفاف، يمتد شاطئ أغادير الجميل. إنه من  أجمل شواطئ الدنيا برمله الناعم المذهب الذي لا مثيل له. أنت هنا على  الشاطئ الأزرق الذي ينتشر على مسافة عشرة
 كيلومترات. وزرقته أكثر عمقاً  وكثافة من زرقة السماء، هناك 
حيث تسطع كل يوم شمس رائعة،
 شمس دافئة، شمس  أغادير 
وفي  هذا الإطار الطبيعي الذي يتجاوز الخيال بنيت أجمل محطة سياحية
 في المغرب  وأكثرها كرماً وضيافة وترحيباً بالزائرين. كما أنها المدينة التي تحظى  بأكبر
 إقبال عليها من قبل السياح الأجانب على مدار العام.   
هنا بإمكانك أن تمارس كل أنواع الرياضات : من التنس، إلى الغولف، إلى  الشراع، إلى السباحة... وبإمكانك أيضاً أن تمارس رياضة التزحلق على الماء،  والغطس في الأعماق، وصيد السمك... بإمكانك أن تشبع من السمك الطازج،  والأطباق الشهية للمطبخ المغربي... ... وبعدئذ تنام في فندق مترف ذي ضيافة  راقية..
. وإذا ما أردت تغيير الجو فبإمكانك أن تتجول في مناطق الأطلس  الكبي
ر المحيطة بالمنطقة وتستنشق النسيم العليل. وهناك تلتقي "بالرجال  الزرق" الطوارق ، وتكتشف أسواق  مدينة  من القرون الوسطى أو ما قبل صحراوية...    تحت شمس أغادير، السياح ملوك   * *    *    *تعتبر  اغادير الوجهة الرئيسية للسياح في منطقة جنوب المغرب حيث اعيد بناء  المدينة
 خصيصا بشكل يتيح استقطاب السياح و قد بدل المغرب جهودا كبيرة لبناء 
 المدينة على شكل منتجع سياحي رائع يحتوي على العديد من الفنادق
 الراقية  على امتداد شواطئه الرملية الشاسعة  و فد اكتسبت اغادير بمناخها المعتدل و انشطتها الترفيهية التي تتراوح مابين  لعب الجولف
 و ركوب الخيل و الرياضات المائية و بين المنتجعات الصحية و  الجولات السياحية 
الممتعة شعبية واسعة بين السياح القادمين 
من مختلف انحاء  العالم  و تحتوي المنطقة على العديد من مناطق الجدب السياحي و على راسها  مدينة  اغادير القديمة
 التي تعد عبارة عن قرية يعمل فيها حرفيون مهرة
 و يبيعون منتجاتهم للسياح.           القصبة     فندق اماديل بيتش    ضواحي اغادير    *  * 
أغادير هي بالأمازيغية "مخزن الحبوب", وهي عاصمة جهة  سوس  ماسا درعة بجنوب غرب المغرب,
 وثاني  مدينة  سياحية بعد مراكش لشواطئها
 الزرقاء وسمائها الصافية.*   *
تقع  مدينة  أكادير   على الساحل الغربي للأطلسي، وتتمتع بطقسها المعتدل،
 وطول شاطئها الممتد  على مساحة 30 كيلومتراً، ورمالها الذهبية،
 وشمس مشرقة لـ 300 يوم في السنة. 
وتصطف فنادق  ومنتجعات فخمة على شاطئ المدينة وكلها تتوفر على ممرات مفتوحة في اتجاه  الشاطئ, وأيضاً هناك مرافق لممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية مثل الغولف وكرة  المضرب والفروسية وغيرها
، بالإضافة إلي مرافق العلاج الصحي التي تعد من  أكبر وأهم المنتجعات 
الصحية في المغرب وإفريقيا، خصوصاً 
في مجال العلاج  بمياه البحر.
معالم سياحية  
شاطئ  أكادير   واحد من أجمل شواطئ جنوب المغرب، وهو يقدم مجموعة متنوعة من الأنشطة التي  تتراوح بين حمامات الشمس الهادئة في نزهة على الكورنيش، أو ركوب الخيل  وممارسة الرياضات المائية،
 أو الجلوس على المقاهي والمطاعم
 الراقية على طول  الساحل. 
ومن أهم معالم  مدينة  أغادير السياحي,
 حديقة أولهاو, وادي الطيور, ساحة الأمل والقصبة.
وتستقطب  حديقة أولهاو المعروفة أيضا باسم "حديقة العشا" الرومانسية, زواراً من كل  الأعمار,
 حيث الطبيعة الخلابة، وهي مجاورة لمتحف أقيم لإحياء ذكرى زلزال  أكادير
.*   * 
أما وادي  الطيور, فهو حديقة حيوان مصغرة تهتم بكل أنواع الطيور وبعض الحيوانات  الأخرى، تقع على بضع خطوات من الشاطئ، تجلب إليها الصغار والكبار على حد  سواء لما تقدمه من
 معلومات تخص الطيور وأنواعها وهجرتها.* * وتعد ساحة  الأمل, أهم ساحة بمدينة أغادير, حي تقام فيها مهرجانات متنوعة
, من أهمها  مهرجان "تيميتار", وتساهم هذه المهرجانات في 
إبراز التراث الفني والثقافي  للمدينة.   والقصبة,  والمعروفة محليا بـ "أكادير اوفلا", ومعناها القصبة الموجودة في الأعلى،  هي  عبارة عن معلم تاريخي حي يجسد تاريخ المدينة، خاصة أنها
 شهدت الزلزال دون  أن تتأثر به.  تقع القصبة  على قمة جبل يعلو ب 236 متر عن سطح البحر, وتأسست القصبة سنة 1540 م على يد  السلطان محمد الشيخ السعدي لهدف التحكم في ضرب البرتغاليين الذين
 استقروا  عند قدم الجبل منذ 1470 م. 
وكان  من أهم مكونات القصبة قبل الزلزال, سور خارجي مدعم أبراج وله باب مصمم  بشكل ملتو وذلك لأغراض دفاعية, مسجد كبير, مبنى الخزينة والبريد, وتطل  القصبة اليوم على  الشاطئ بشعار المملكة "الله – الوطن – الملك".  المدينة بالصور ...      ساحل  مدينة  أغادير بالمغرب        *  *  النخيل بمدينة أغادير* *     تـــأســـيــس  مدينة اغادير   أسسها  البرتغاليون حوالي عام 1500، ثم حررها المغاربة عام 1526 وفي 29 فبراير  1960 وفي تمام الساعة 11 و 47 دقيقة ليلا دمر زلزال المدينة بشكل شبه كامل.  في 15 ثانية دفن 15,000 شخص تحت الأنقاض. 
بعد مشاهدة الدمار صرح محمد الخامس: «لئن حكمت الأقدار بخراب أغادي،
 فان بنائها موكول  إلى إرادتنا وعزيمتنا». أغادير الجديدة  بنيت على بعد 2 كم جنوب المدينة القديمة.  المدينة الجديدة بشوارعها  الفسيحة وبناياتها * الحديثة ومقاهيها لا تبدو كالمدن المغربية التقليدية.
 وهي ثاني  مدينة  سياحية بعد * 
مراكش لشواطئها الزرقاء وسمائها الصافية. 
ميناؤها الجديد يصدر الكوبالت والمنجنيز والزنك. يخدمها مطار  أكادير  المسيرة.  الكـورنـــــيــــش    شيراتون اغادير    فندق اماديل بيتش        *  *     *

----------


## امير الصمت

*صور مختلفة  من  مدينة  اغادير السياحية*   *  مساء اكادير:*  * *    ** *  * *     *   **                           تم باذن الله اتمنى ان يعجبكم الموضوع

----------


## dalitog_01

مجهود رائع اخى حسبن فعلا اكدير مدينة جميلة جدا واتمنى ان ازورها فى القرب العاجل + ****

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا <

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لكم على المرور

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

صور فى غاية الجمال
بارك الله فيك 
موضوع ممتاز 
واحلى خمس نجوم لعيونك

----------


## hossam_barakat

مشكور

----------

